# Gartenhaus



## S.Reiner (4. Juli 2015)

Hallo
Was könnte das verursachen 
Maus Köttel habe ich nicht gefunden.
Aber was will den da mein Gartenhaus auf essen.


----------



## Christine (4. Juli 2015)

Na, das sieht doch aus, als ob sich da einer aus dem Astloch einen bequemeren Einstieg basteln will. Wie groß ist das Loch denn?


----------



## andreas w. (4. Juli 2015)

Versuch´s doch mal mit ´ner Mausefalle und einem Würfel Schinkenspeck. Da solltest du den Besucher kennen lernen.
Ist einen Versuch wert, bevor´s Kleinholz-Raspel gibt.


----------



## ikke (4. Juli 2015)

Bei den großen Spänen seit das nach Kaninchen oder Ratte aus.

Mäuse stehen auf Nutella


----------



## pema (4. Juli 2015)

ikke schrieb:


> Mäuse stehen auf Nutella


Ratten auch.
petra


----------



## wander-falke (4. Juli 2015)

Aber nimm eine Lebendfalle,......
Es könnte ja auch ein entflohenes Streifenhörnchen/Degu  sein.

Ich spreche aus Erfahrung.
In der Annahme es ist eine Ratte, schnell und viel Schwanz haben wir 1977 eine Rattenfalle aufgestellt.
Drinn war ein Streifenhörnchen.

:-(


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Juli 2015)

Morgen
Gestern alles sauber gemacht und Heute das
Da macht einer klein Holz aus dem Gartenhaus . 
Das hatte ich alles sauber gemacht und nu nach einer Nacht


----------



## andreas w. (5. Juli 2015)

... und wo überseh ich da die Mause-/Rattenfalle?

Zitat Mario Barth: "nicht quatschen, machen!" 

weitere Frage: wie und wo kommt das Tier in die Hütte? Kannste das nicht erstmal dicht machen?


----------



## pema (5. Juli 2015)

Jetzt mal kriminalistisch betrachtet:
das Tier will sich ja nicht von außen nach innen arbeiten, sondern anscheinend von innen nach außen. Also ist es schon in deinem Gartenhaus und versucht vielleicht : Möglichkeit 1) unter den Bodenbretten etc. eine kuschelige Höhle zu bauen oder Möglichkeit 2) irgendwie raus zu kommen.
Hast du wirklich überall nach Kotspuren gesucht?
Ich glaube wenn es Ratten wären, hättest du jetzt schon ein richtiges Loch in deinem Boden. Ich tippe auf Mäuse (da sind die Köttel auch viel kleiner und können eher übersehen werden).
Kauf morgen eine Lebendfalle für Ratten, häng als Köder eine mit Nutella beschmierte Erdnuss rein, streich eine kleine Nutellaspur vom Eingang der Falle bis hin zum Köder auf den Boden der Falle.
Mäuse sind ja doof, die gehen sofort in die Falle...Ratten sind da schon viel cleverer - die muss man erst von der Ungefährlichkeit der Falle überzeugen.
petra


----------



## Goldkäferchen (5. Juli 2015)

Hallo,
hatte auch so ein durchgefressenes Loch an der Laubentür. Und ich denk' ich seh' nicht recht, guck' zufällig aus dem Küchenfenster und sehe, wie sich eine fette Ratte da durchquetscht. Hatte ihr Nest unter der __ Laube. 
Viel Erfolg beim Verjagen!
Goldkäferchen


----------



## S.Reiner (5. Juli 2015)

hallo
Danke erst mal für eure antworten 

bin auf der Jagt

werde berichten was da nagt


----------



## pema (17. Juli 2015)

Hallo Reiner,

was macht die Jagt ?
Gibt es schon neue Erkenntnisse über die Bösewichte.
petra


----------



## blackbird (17. Juli 2015)

Ja, berichte doch mal, was die Jagd macht...


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juli 2015)

Mist ich vermute, daß Vieh hat Reiner aufgefressen , sonst hätte er sich ďoch schon  gemeldet 

salve  Patrick


----------



## S.Reiner (18. Juli 2015)

Morgen
nun erst hab ich mal nach einem loch geschaut
aber wo kein loch ist kannst auch keines finden.
Dann lebend Falle aufgestellt
nu kommt s Katze vom Nachbarn , man was ein fang der passt e grad in die Falle aber kaum wieder raus
hab dann die Kratzbürste mit Handschuhe befreien müssen .
einen Igel , zwei Eichhörnchen , einen Marder und nee Elster .
Habe nun die Jagt wieder eingestellt  besser so es ist halt Natur.

Das Tier was da am Holz rumgemacht hat
 ist aber auch nicht mehr da .

wünsche euch noch einen schönen Sommer

Grus R .


----------



## wander-falke (18. Juli 2015)

Patrick K schrieb:


> ich vermute, daß Vieh hat Reiner aufgefressen


Ich denke umgekehrt wird ein Schuh draus,........und die Kühltruhe voll
"Eichhörnchenbraten mit Bucheckernpüree an Seerosensalat......."
Mit der Katze kann er bestimmt auch was machen....


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juli 2015)

Du meinst so....
Ich vermute ,  das Vieh ,  hat Reiner aufgefressen. ..

HAHAHAHAHA


----------



## pema (18. Juli 2015)

Und ich frage mich gerade, was sich denn so alles in Reiners Gartenlaube rumtreibt.
Katzen, Elstern, Igel, Marder und Eichhörnchen...vielleicht solltest du doch mal die Tür der Gartenlaube nicht Tag und Nacht aufstehen lassen...
petra


----------



## Patrick K (18. Juli 2015)

Na immerhin hat er immer was zu futtern.......


----------



## troll20 (18. Juli 2015)

Die Gartenlaube ist doch nur eine getarnte Lebendfalle 

LG René


----------



## S.Reiner (19. Juli 2015)

Nu so gros sind hier die Tiere auch nicht das die mich gleich fressen


----------

